# arrowhead



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i was thinking of getting like 3 arrowhead puffers for a 10g or a 15g tank and the arrowhead puffer fish are about 3"

could i keep like 3 of these in the same tank? they would also have lots of hidey holes


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

No! You cannot keep 3 Arrowheads in a 10gor 15g. You can barely keep 2 in the same tank and thats with enough hiding areas. Certainly not a good idea.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i was thinking of getting like 3 arrowhead puffers for a 10g or a 15g tank and the arrowhead puffer fish are about 3"
> 
> could i keep like 3 of these in the same tank? they would also have lots of hidey holes


 _Tetraodon Miurus _
heres a handy link


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

its T. Sulvetti (sp.) Innes. the link puffer is not an arrowhead

maybe 2 then

i have to wait a while cause Pedro sold his last one on monday morning right after i was gonna buy it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> its T. Sulvetti (sp.) Innes. the link puffer is not an arrowhead
> 
> maybe 2 then
> 
> i have to wait a while cause Pedro sold his last one on monday morning right after i was gonna buy it


 ok, but you see that is the trouble in using common names, sometimes they are used on more than one fish


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You'll still need a tank bigger than 10-15g though for 2.

And guess who bought the last one..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> You'll still need a tank bigger than 10-15g though for 2.
> 
> And guess who bought the last one..


 you stole my fish









did you really take my fishy :sad:

j/k i am waiting for Pedro to get a fresh shipment in

i hate common names to Innes but the only way you can tell it is an arrowhead is if there is an arrow on its head :laugh:


----------

